# Bleeding during arousal?? Warning - TMI!



## NatashaZ

Hello everyone. Please pardon the TMI to follow. I'm anxious to see if this has happened to anyone else.

I had a d&c less than a week ago. Throughout my pregnancy, I would cramp after every orgasm so I just avoided sexual contact. Now, I feel like I'm in a constant state of arousal (unsure if it's hormones or what), but was told by the doc to continue avoiding sex. Fair enough.

My OH and I were being playful all throughout the day yesterday. I kept my panties on so not to be tempted but we did tease each other throughout the evening. Eventually I started to feel some cramps, and when I checked myself in the bathroom I was really shocked to find I had bled heavily and not realized it was happening.

I have an appointment with my doctor on Tuesday and was told not to panic unless I bled through several pads, which hasn't been the case. I am just worried about infection, or a tear on my cervix that might cause scarring?

I am worried now that when we do get cleared for sex, I will be too afraid after what happened :( and we all know that sex is kind of important here!! 

Has this happened to anyone? What was the outcome?


----------



## NatashaZ

Just to clarify, we didn't have sex, no penetration of any kind, and I didn't reach orgasm, but I had the cramps I felt before and heavy bleeding, reminding me of loss all over again :(


----------



## Hanskiz

I don't think you need to worry Natasha. 

I had something similar happen to me years ago when I had AF. I was barely bleeding and was fooling around with b/f. He was standing between my legs whilst I was perched on side and kissing. When he moved away he had a huge bloody patch on his shirt! 

I think if there is blood in there then any kind of excitement can make it come out. Perhaps it;s a good thing!

I don't know about the cramps though.. I guess it's the uterus contracting but I'm not sure. 

Hope you're ok?


----------



## NatashaZ

Yea, in my mind I'd think it's a good thing for any remaining blood to purge itself, but I wonder if I strained myself too much playing around with him. I feel much better today, though, and am only spotting... going to make an effort not to move around too much over the next few days, although I am due back at work tomorrow. Just gonna take it easy and no more play time till follow up appointment :(


----------



## hollyw79

I am also guessing that this is normal. I know what you mean btw about feeling more aroused lately! I'm the same way... I am 13 days past the d&c about 6 days ago I reeaaaaaaaaaaaaaallly wanted to :sex: I didn't because I know I should be waiting- well, I broke the 2 week rule on Saturday night - so a few days early- and thankfully it didn't hurt and felt *really* good.. TMI! 

I agree as well that it's probably a good thing that you DID bleed to help get anything remaining out~ your body is doing what it should. I can say that my bleeding just stopped as of Friday too- and I started running again about a week ago- I felt the bleeding pick up a bit after running and then BOOM - it's gone. I think the running helped to actually expedite getting the rest out ... I think getting more blood flowing to that area and moving around actually sped the recovery process up because once I started doing that again- it's like ALL spotting stopped and haven't had a single drop since. So IMHO, I don't think you should sit still or reduce our activity- on the contrary- you should pick it up. The only reason to be concerned is if you are like gushing blood. You don't want to let things sit in the there- you want it all out. So I am about a week ahead of you.. and it's normal to bleed for 2-3 weeks post D&C.. I remember another one of your posts where you said you were not bleeding- so I can understand why this instance is a big shock. 

I would hold off on the sex until you do stop bleeding- but you don't need to wait for weeks to get back to it either I don't think. :hugs:


----------



## spellfairy

orgasms can help Af cramps big time! i hate all this MC stuff and sex :( you know what i cannot understand, few hours before i gave birth to my 19 week old baby when he slipped into my hands in the bathroom, id been pestering my OH :( OMG thankfully he was too tired... imagine ! :( its sooo unfair... Also at 5 weeks we had it Ruff and few days later i had my very first bled and i bled on and off til i lost him at 19 weeks:( this makes me VERY AFRAID of sex now when i get pregnant...:( :( feel horrible now.


----------



## Lucia

I had the same thing happen after my first D&C. I got a surge of blood 10 days after the procedure and it turns out it was remnant "product"....

Anyway, it sorted itself out a few days later. I wouldn't worry too much.


----------

